# Stuck in the US, wanting to be in Dubai



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Hey forum friends,

Please read this post even though it’s long. :sorry: I could really use some recommendations from as many “realistic” sources as possible. Please answer any part of the questions you can.

My wife and I want to move to Dubai with our two small sons (4 year old Derrick and 2 year old Alexander). We have decided that in order to move, I would need to get a position that would meet all of our financial needs. I have been looking in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and Sharjah. Unfortunately , my searches thus far (along with my other questions) have not turned up the answers I need to make this happen. That being said, where I need help is figuring out (1) do I have the qualifications and skills to get a position, (2) what salary range I could expect to earn in said position, and (3) would it be enough to support the financial needs I will state below. In order to fully answer my questions, I will give some details as to my qualifications, expectations, and needs. 

Qualifications – I have roughly 10 years of varied computer hardware and software related experience. :smash: Most of that time has been spent in technology support roles, 4 years of that time was spent in managerial positions, and about 2 and half years of total experience working on various projects with 8 months of project management. I have a B.S. in Business – IT Management and I am currently working on a M.S. in IT – Project Management. (I would be happy to send my resume to anyone that would be able to give a more detailed analysis based on my actual experience or suggestions on changes that would help me get hired)

Expectations – I have been told, though I’m not sure how true it is, that I don’t have enough experience to get any type of project management position out there. I can accept that if that is true. If it is not true, I would like to be in that type of role. Otherwise, I would like to be in a IT Manager, Support Desk Manager, Help Desk Manager, or Desktop Support Manager kind of position that has some sort of project management responsibilities. I need more project management hours to be able to qualify to take the PMP examination.

Needs – To be comfortable, we would need to be able to live in a 3 Br villa and pay all fees associated with its maintenance (AC, Electric, Gas, Cable, Gardener, etc.), buy groceries, have two cars, have two cell phones, pay for the boys to go to school, be able to go out to eat once or twice a week (we don’t drink alcohol), allow my wife to do a little shopping, take the boys to various activities, deal with expenses from back home, and have a little left over for savings. My wife has lost her job here in the US and even with that job we were having a hard time making due from month to month, so now we are behind. :noidea: We want to keep our home in the US (though this might be something we have to reconsider ) and with other bills we would need about $2500 (9200 AED) in addition to what we would need to live this type of lifestyle in Dubai.

Now, with all that info, what do you think?  Could I get a job that would pay enough? What would enough be? Please feel free to breakdown any estimates explaining why said figure is enough.  What is the best advice you can give me on how to find such a position? Are companies (especially ones you know of and can tell me about) hiring now? What is the general timeframe from time of application to time of hire to first day? 

For all those that did, thanks for reading all the way through.  If you have any questions or need any more clarification, please let me know. Feel free to send me a PM if you have sensitive information that you do not wish to share with the whole forum (like a job listing I should apply to).

Thank you so much in advance for any information you can give. :hug:

Vernon (and Tania, Derrick, & Alex)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Vernon,

I'm not sure if I can be of much help, but will add my 2 cents anyway. 

Have you tried sending your CV to all of the recruitment agencies? There is a list that Elphaba has posted on the sticky at the top of the forum. You could start by sending them your details. In addition to that, I would recommend that you also source out a list of all the multinational IT companies that are based in Dubai, in Dubai Internet City and outside. Their websites usually have contact details and email addresses and you can send them your CV directly as well.

In my opinion, it doesn't really matter what your experience is. What matters more to these people is how good you are in your skill set and how well you can sell yourself. Because you are so far away, you will need to make a hell of a good impression with your CV and cover letter so that the get back in touch with you.

Things usually slow down during summer and we are also in the middle of Ramadan so that has brought hiring, etc almost to a standstill but not completely so. In a couple of weeks, after the Eid holidays (which fall around September 10th), things will start to pick up so you might want to take this time to brush up on your details if you need to.

Lastly, are you looking only at the IT industry or do you want to broaden your horizons and look at others as well such as Oil & Gas, Hospitality, Aviation....there could be plenty of opportunities out there as well.

I hope the above helps in a small way at least. Good luck with your endeavor and hope to see you and your family in Dubai soon!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you read the sticky thread at the top of the Dubai page? If you factor in the cost of renting a 3-bed villa, plus school fees for two children you would need a high salary to make ends meet. The cost of living is expensive and you will only be able to afford to live here if you have a well paying senior management position.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Hi Pamela,

Thanks for the good advice. I have read the thread that Elphaba posted and have sent my resume to about half of the agencies and will send to the others very soon. I have a few follow up questions if you don't mind.



pamela0810 said:


> I would recommend that you also source out a list of all the multinational IT companies that are based in Dubai, in Dubai Internet City and outside.


Where do I start looking for a list that will include these companies?



pamela0810 said:


> Lastly, are you looking only at the IT industry or do you want to broaden your horizons and look at others as well such as Oil & Gas, Hospitality, Aviation....there could be plenty of opportunities out there as well.


I am interested in expanding beyond the IT industry but was under the impression that it would be easier to do moving around within a large company. Am I wrong?

Thanks again for all your help. I is very helpful.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Have you read the sticky thread at the top of the Dubai page? If you factor in the cost of renting a 3-bed villa, plus school fees for two children you would need a high salary to make ends meet. The cost of living is expensive and you will only be able to afford to live here if you have a well paying senior management position.


Hi Elphaba,

Thanks for the response. I know what I am looking for is a long shotk but I want to know how long.

I have read your sticky thread and it was very helpful. My questions are to get answers that are a little more specific to my situation. For instance, how well paying of a senior management position would I need to get? I have heard before that I shouldn't come over there for anything less than 120K US. I have also heard that I will not need nearly that much to have a good life over there.

There are many different vantage points to "quality of life" and I am trying to get as many of those as possible to be able to make good choices.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe if your wife gets a job as well? What are her qualifications?


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Shekamu said:


> Maybe if your wife gets a job as well? What are her qualifications?


My wife is a certified teacher but does not want to have the pressure of having to go right to work in a new place. It is a little more complicated than that, but this is the short answer. Once we are settled, she will start looking for work.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll try and add my 2 pence worth. Be very careful and do a LOT of research before you make the move. I think by you asking the question on here is a great way to get informed. 

Reading about your situation I would highly suggest to stick to Multinational firms, or at least large reputable firms. From my short time here I've learnt that labour laws and contracts in general can be changed (and are changed) as and when it suits the company. Contracts don't necessarily mean much You'll need a lot of time, energy and deep pockets to fight any contract disputes in court. 

The reason I state the above is, even though you might currently be somewhat very keen on getting out here, just don't come for 'any old job/firm'. You may be disappointed. With your family in tow, it may make life very miserable.

I would suggest however, trying to apply to Emirates, Etihad and some of the other major companies in the region within their IT departments. Once in the region, and settled, you might want to then look around for the 'next' job. Also, some of the mentioned firms give housing allowances and sometimes even provide accommodation depending on the position. I don't know if that's the best advice, but it's one way that I may tackle it.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

BritishGuy said:


> I would suggest however, trying to apply to Emirates, Etihad and some of the other major companies in the region within their IT departments. Once in the region, and settled, you might want to then look around for the 'next' job.


I will keep your suggestion in mind and ask first before going with a company I know nothing about. I am going to check out these companies and would love suggestions of other major comanies in the region. 

Once we get there and my wife has a chance to settle in a bit, she will be looking for work. Once she finds a job, we should  be able to manage pretty well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Emirates IT dept is basically full of indians, i'd be very VERY surprised if you even got an interview.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Emirates IT dept is basically full of indians, i'd be very VERY surprised if you even got an interview.


Well that sucks... Any better suggestions


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Andy Capp brings up a very good point here. I think the UAE has many, many different nationalities here and every nationality seems to have a certain skill set they they seem to bring for a certain price. It's not unknown the 'operations' of many firms being run by Indians. Why? Well, it seems the 'cheaper labor' argument comes to mind. Some Indians are very skilled (especially in IT) but command a fraction of what someone in the West would. It's a tough market in that aspect. Someone once told me (what I thought was a joke) that EMIRATES stood for something (acronym).

English
Managed
Indian
Run
Arabs
Taking
Excessive
Salaries

Since I've been here I've found this to be quite an accurate portrayal of the UAE. IT may be a tough one to crack, unless you go in at a management level (project management). 

I find very specialized skills by foreigners can command some decent wages. IT is a sought after skill that the Indian nationals have mastered and I think are preferred as you can employ a whole IT department for the price of a few westerners. 

I'm not an IT man, so I've made a few assumptions here. I may be wrong in my assumptions. 

On the other hand, I think your wife would be quite marketable. If your wife gets a job in a school then your kids would get their education in that school for free (or VERY heavily subsidized) - hence making your take home pay effectively more. 

You could also try out as an IT teacher (if they have them here - I'm not sure). They have a few Universities dotted out the Mid-East, so maybe an IT lecturer/teacher... maybe?

Halliburton (US firm) has their HQ out here in Dubai. Might want to try them. SAEJ (a US private technical college) has a branch out here, UOWD (Aussie University in Dubai), there are quite a few companies you'd be familiar with out here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BritishGuy is mostly correct, all I'll say is, you really need to get your ass over here and get in your prospective employers face, getting jobs with companies based here from abroad is not easy now - it never was, but it's a lot harder now.

Also re school fees, don't count on the school giving your kids ANY discount, they don't usually work like that now.

As for saying your wife is "quite marketable", well I'm sorry but that made me smile BG!

Good luck


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> As for saying your wife is "quite marketable", well I'm sorry but that made me smile BG!


I had to laugh at that one too. In all seriousness though, I wish I had the resources to move over there and find a job on the ground. That is usually one of my tactics. The difference in time and space is proving to be quite challenging. 

Thanks again for all the help. It really is appreciated.


----------

